# [UPDATED] Driver In Uber-Affiliated Car Kills 12-Year-Old Boy In Harlem



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://gothamist.com/2015/05/07/boy_killed_driver_harlem.php
*Update 12:09 p.m.*: The TLC has confirmed that the involved car "does appear to be a properly-licensed vehicle, affiliated to a licensed black car base operated by Uber under the name Danach." According to a source at the commission, the driver is not a TLC-licensed Uber driver.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Was hoping for someone to post this.. I can't believe it's not gaining more steam...

I've noticed while driving around the city more and more drivers in their personal vehicles which to be honest.. don't really look like their licensed. I've even began seeing drivers doing the "gypsy" stuff again by pulling up to people hailing cabs with their windows down and all of that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pointless article and pointless thread. 

People get hit and killed by cars every day. They always have been, ever since cars appeared, way before Uber. Now that Uber is so prolific, some of those hit and killed will be by people driving for Uber. Why is that news? It's just common sense that this will happen.

Probably just reporters with nothing better to write about


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Pointless article and pointless thread.
> 
> People get hit and killed by cars every day. They always have been, ever since cars appeared, way before Uber. Now that Uber is so prolific, some of those hit and killed will be by people driving for Uber. Why is that news? It's just common sense that this will happen.
> 
> Probably just reporters with nothing better to write about


Pointless?... maybe because the driver is mandated to have a commercial license here..


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Pointless?... maybe because the driver is mandated to have a commercial license here..


How does that commercial insurance work if the driver is not a TLC-licensed Uber driver and most likely not on that policy .There is no coverage right?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

arto71 said:


> How does that commercial insurance work if the driver is not a TLC-licensed Uber driver and most likely not on that policy .There is no coverage right?


It means the car was insured... but the guy driving was definitely not on the insurance... the owner of the vehicle is going to be in a hot water.

1. Having an un-insured driver
2. Having an un-insured, un-licensed driver

Not good.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Pointless?... maybe because the driver is mandated to have a commercial license here..


Yeah, pointless because the article contained very little fact; just that it was an Uber-related vehicle, and the driver may or may not have been a TNC driver, or maybe not an Uber driver at all. Maybe, maybe, maybe. That's not news, just speculative BS that any idiot could write.

Then the reporter posts an update saying the driver was fully licensed and legit. Pointless.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, pointless because the article contained very little fact; just that it was an Uber-related vehicle, and the driver may or may not have been a TNC driver, or maybe not an Uber driver at all. Maybe, maybe, maybe. That's not news, just speculative BS that any idiot could write.
> 
> Then the reporter posts an update saying the driver was fully licensed and legit. Pointless.


Does anyone else see the nonsense this guy is typing?

Dude did you read the article at all?

First off.. stop calling it "TNC"... Uber drivers here aren't "TNC" drivers... just because you label it something else doesn't change what the job actually is..

anyway..

the driver was NOT an Uber driver... did not have a FHV or TLC license.. but was driving an Uber vehicle.. do you understand?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

The article doesn't state the driver was fully licensed and legit... at all... actually they said the complete opposite.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's the deal:

Ervi Secundino had jumped the fence of a median on Adam Clayton Powell Jr. Blvd. just south of W. 150th St. and was chasing another boy across the southbound lane when he was hit by the livery cab-a black Toyota Camry with TLC plates-around 3:15 p.m., police sources said.
"The other kid makes it, he didn't," a police source said.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/boy-12-critical-condition-struck-cab-article-1.2212932


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Here's the deal:
> 
> Ervi Secundino had jumped the fence of a median on Adam Clayton Powell Jr. Blvd. just south of W. 150th St. and was chasing another boy across the southbound lane when he was hit by the livery cab-a black Toyota Camry with TLC plates-around 3:15 p.m., police sources said.
> "The other kid makes it, he didn't," a police source said.
> ...


What a surprise at the Daily News downplaying the driver not being licensed...

anyone else find the interviews weird? like they viewed the boy as an object instead of a human being? they talked more about the car being dented than the kid... and to finish it all off.. they tag another accident along with it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeez, you idiots. The Uber driver lent someone his car. That's not illegal. Someone borrowing the car doesn't have to have commercial insurance unless he is driving for hire. No signs he was. Calm down. You are desperate to tie this into Uber when it's completely unrelated!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Jeez, you idiots. The Uber driver lent someone his car. That's not illegal. Someone borrowing the car doesn't have to have commercial insurance unless he is driving for hire. No signs he was. Calm down. You are desperate to tie this into Uber when it's completely unrelated!


You're actually the idiot dude. Over here it is illegal.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> You're actually the idiot dude. Over here it is illegal.


It's still speculative nonsense.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Jeez, you idiots. The Uber driver lent someone his car. That's not illegal. Someone borrowing the car doesn't have to have commercial insurance unless he is driving for hire. No signs he was. Calm down. You are desperate to tie this into Uber when it's completely unrelated!


I suggest you stick to Cleveland. Apparently you are clueless and have no idea how FHV/Taxi works here in NYC. Every driver that drives a FHV/Black car "that's what uber is considered by the TLC", every FHV/Black car driver must possess a FHV drivers license which is issued by the TLC after the driver passes a fingerprint background check and drug test. Also you can not use your house car with regular DMV plates to do any uber or any Taxi work, also the car that is registered with the TLC and base that the driver is operating under can only be operated by a licensed FHV driver that must be on the commercial policy, here in NYC there is no wannabe Taxi/FHV drivers, this is not Cleveland.

The guy who owns the car and let this guy behind the wheel to do black car FHV work is in alot of trouble, he took a serious risk in renting out his car to someone without the proper license "FHV license", and not adding him to his commercial insurance policy.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Jeez, you idiots. The Uber driver lent someone his car. That's not illegal. Someone borrowing the car doesn't have to have commercial insurance unless he is driving for hire. No signs he was. Calm down. You are desperate to tie this into Uber when it's completely unrelated!


You can not lend out your car with TLC plates to anyone that does not own a FHV license and is not on your policy, the car got register with the TLC can not be operated by anyone but you or another licensed FHV driver that is on the commercial policy, no one here uses the house car to do uber work or any FHV work. If you get caught doing Uber/FHV work with regular plates the car gets impounded with a nice big fine.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You can not lend out your car with TLC plates to anyone that does not own a FHV license and is not on your policy, the car got register with the TLC can not be operated by anyone but you or another licensed FHV driver that is on the commercial policy, no one here uses the house car to do uber work or any FHV work. If you get caught doing Uber/FHV work with regular plates the car gets impounded with a nice big fine.


Lol... SOBE really was spot on when he said these drivers have no clue.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol... SOBE really was spot on when he said these drivers have no clue.


Why are you quoting my post.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://gothamist.com/2015/05/07/boy_killed_driver_harlem.php
> *Update 12:09 p.m.*: The TLC has confirmed that the involved car "does appear to be a properly-licensed vehicle, affiliated to a licensed black car base operated by Uber under the name Danach." According to a source at the commission, the driver is not a TLC-licensed Uber driver.


POST # 1 /arto71 : Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for Going
Coast-to-Coast to Provide the Hyper-
linked Article of Interest to NYC 
Members, the Peanut Gallery not-
withstanding.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Why are you quoting my post.


My bad... It seemed like I was disrespecting you. I quoted you to grab your attention on how idiotic some of these people are. Didn't try to say you were clueless.


----------

